# Como instalar un ecualizador?



## prextor (Feb 8, 2007)

Amigos tengo un ecualizador, pero no se que significan todos los cables que trae, tampoco están señalizados, alguien me puede decir cual es el funcionamiento de los cables, 

se que un es + y otro -, pero los demas, como van conectados a los parlantes, los dos delanteros y los dos traseros, total son 4.

si me pudieran orientar

gracias

PD: lo quiero conectar en mi auto


----------



## skull (Feb 8, 2007)

hola prector,podrias comensar con sacarle una foto a los cables y/o conector de salida del ecualizador,eso por el momento


----------



## Apollo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola prextor:

Es muy raro que el eculizador se conecte directoa las bocinas (Ya que esto implica tener un auto-estereo sin amplificador de potencia), normalmente los auto-estereo tienen una salida en la parte trasera que tiene un puente, si quitas el puente, ahí conectas el ecualizador, o en su defecto tienen cables tipo RCA (Dependiendo de la cantidad de bocinas que ocupe) , pueden ser 4 (Para 2 bocinas, y 8 Para 4 bocinas).

Los dos equipos (pongamos el caso de 2 bocinas), tienen 2 cables de entrada y dos de salida. Conectas la salida del auto estereo a la entrada del ecualizador, y la salida del ecualizador a la entrada o "Regreso" del auto estéreo.

Posiblemente si buscaras en internet el modelo de los dos equipos, podrías encontrar algún diagrama de conexión.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

